# Where are dogs allowed?



## Hankscorpio (May 15, 2012)

So I was at Home Depot today and saw somebody carrying a rat terrier and another couple with a King Charles spaniel cruising in a cart.

Am I just not being bold enough leaving my dog at home when I go shopping or are these people being rude?

I guess I don't have an issue with it if it's not clearly forbidden and the dog is well behaved however it does really grind my gears when people blatantly ignore no dogs allowed signs.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Depends on your area but in a lot of areas well behaved dogs are allowed in Home Depot and Lowes.


----------



## notgaga (Oct 25, 2014)

As far as I know a lot of home improvement stores allow well behaved and leashed dogs. Home Depot, Lowe's, Ace Hardware. There's a plaza near me that lets dogs in every store (except for inside the restaurants - there's outdoor seating). My downtown is also very dog friendly.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeah, in my area Lowes and Home Depot are definitely "Dogs Allowed", as is the/non chain Home Improvement Store. Most garages in my area allow dogs, as do a bunch of the places to eat with patios (ON the patio, dogs can't come inside). And the obvious places: Tractor Supply, PetSmart, etc.

And I don't live in a hugely dog friendly area in as much as dog 'events' and 'culture' going on. 

That doesn't mean there's a Pets Allowed sign on all the doors in question, but asking will get you answers.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

The nearest place to me with lots of shops is Fairbanks, and there dogs are explicitly allowed in feed stores, hardware stores (including Home Depot) and many outdoor supply stores. Many have signs encouraging people to bring pets in rather than leaving them in hot or cold cars.

People bring their dogs to the big hardware stores in winter to exercise. The workers seem to enjoy it, and many carry treats for pets.


----------



## schmikry (Nov 19, 2012)

Near me, Home Depot, Coastal Farm & Ranch, and Wilco all allow dogs inside if they are well behaved. 

I also think the bank in my little town allows dogs because there is a water bowl that says "Water for your pooch", but that one seems odd to me so I haven't tried that out.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

I do think it's super rude to bring non-service dogs into places that aren't dog-welcoming. But Home Depot is, at least the branches in places I've lived.


----------



## Beta Man (Apr 2, 2015)

I wonder if something would be said at a Home Depot if you brought in a well-behaved Fila, canary island dog, etc. people are prejudice based on looks.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Beta Man said:


> I wonder if something would be said at a Home Depot if you brought in a well-behaved Fila, canary island dog, etc. people are prejudice based on looks.


Nah. Not that I've seen. I've been in there with my 12-ish pound Boston Terrier and fluffy mutt and my 120lb GSD mix. I've seen pits etc, too. No one really cares as long as they're behaving. Honestly, unlike a lot of dog specific places (like PetSmart) people mostly ignore the dog and get on with their shopping.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

I would call to be certain (or check the signs on the front of the building) but where I live Lowes and Home Depot are definitely dog friendly as are most Home and Garden stores as well as plant Nurseries. Book Stores are another place that dogs are often allowed that people don't realize, Barnes and Noble (again, call first because some are not) are often dog friendly to well behaved dogs. Half Price Books is always dog friendly, I don't think I've ever been to one that isn't, but some smaller book shops may not be (I don't think our local resell shop is). Some thrift stores don't mind dogs in stores, and there are some clothing stores that allow dogs (there is one near us that keeps dog biscuits, Old Navy is also dog friendly). In general my area is pretty dog friendly, we have lots of restaurants with out door dining areas that welcome dogs and even some bars that welcome dogs inside. 

I do like that people don't take advantage of the fact that dogs are welcome in these places. It is helpful when I am training with Lad that I can take him to "dog friendly" places but not have him overwhelmed by tons of dogs, particularly ill behaved dogs which tends to happen at pet shops (so many reactive and actually dog aggressive dogs at the pet shops). I also don't have to worry quite as much about people trying to interact with him or pet him, they seem surprised that he is there even though the store is technically dog friendly.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

Beta Man said:


> I wonder if something would be said at a Home Depot if you brought in a well-behaved Fila, canary island dog, etc. people are prejudice based on looks.


Eh. I've seen big pit mix types there, and have taken my 120 lb beast. Has not been an issue.


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

Our Home Depot is dog friendly (and I've seen Mastiffs in there, so definitely not a small dog only thing). It's never flooded with dogs and all of the dogs are always well mannered, so I don't see it changing any time soon.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

I used to take my dobe x and my friend takes her dane x pyr/anatolian (he is very large) with no issues so no I don't think it would cause issues. I see boxers and bullies in there from time to time but in general I don't see many dogs there at all.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Home Depots here are dog friendly as far as I've experienced. It's weird, because a couple of local ones have a sign on the front door explicitly saying dogs aren't allowed - but when I asked the greeter if I could bring Toast in, he said absolutely yes. So I'm wondering if that's just to give them an "out" to ask unruly dogs to leave?

There are a handful of other dog friendly businesses around here as well. There's a local organization that keeps a list, which makes it easy.


----------



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

Tractor Supply and Ace are dog friendly, as are Orvis and Barbour stores unless they're in malls where the landlords don't allow them. Eddie Bauer in Kittery allows big dogs but not small ones......


----------



## Beta Man (Apr 2, 2015)

This got me wondering so I did some googling. BringFido.com is just one of many useful sites I've found!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah Home Depot and Lowes are dog friendly here. TSC is as well.


----------



## BostonDan (Dec 29, 2014)

I know Orvis has an official policy welcoming dogs, but I've never seen anything from Home Depot, Lowes, or many of the other stores that people say are "dog friendly". When I've brought my dog into stores without official policies, I've always felt that they are not really "dog friendly", it's just that the employees don't say anything, but you get looked like you are doing something wrong. 

I really wish Home Depot, Lowes, and others would be more direct and put out an official policy. Is there a list of "dog friendly" stores with official policies that state dogs are welcome like Orvis?


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Many hardware stores allow dogs. My small local stores (Ace, True Value) love dogs. The big box stores in my area are hit or miss. Home Depot allows them, but Lowe's once asked me to put him back in the car because there had been a bite incident recently. I have asked store employees in each store before bringing my dog in, and even in the Lowe's they were previously fine with it. I do believe they will claim no dogs allowed on the corporate level though, even if the local store is fine with it.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

If there is not an explicit policy for or against dogs, many places leave it up to the manager's discretion. There are Home Depots and Lowes in my city that are dog-friendly and some that do not allow dogs at all. Every Tractor Supply I have been to is dog friendly, along with the local feed stores. Of course pet stores like PetCo, PetSmart, PetValu etc.
I've not had anyone mind if I call ahead and say like "Hey, I am going to be in the area and running errands with my dog, can I bring him into your store on a leash?"

Bass Pro Shops is dog-friendly in general. Cabela's is explicitly not dog friendly although some have a sort of self-serve kennel thing. 

Many small hardware stores, garden nurseries, sporting goods stores, used book shops and similar that are privately owned are dog-friendly on an individual basis; as in, if you peek your head in and ask, they will welcome you to bring your dog but they don't always put a big sign out because they want to reserve the right to deny entry to dogs (and humans) that look like the potential for problems. 

Outdoor dining areas will depend on both management and the local health department's rules. Some health departments do not allow dogs on enclosed or fenced patios but do allow dogs in open-to-the-sidewalk type dining areas. I know one local restaurant that has a dog day every year and the dogs can dine with humans on the enclosed and covered patio (or in the parking lot filled with picnic tables) and eat from a dog menu of stuff like ground beef and rice topped with egg. Chester went with me one year and sat at the table like a human, it was pretty amusing. Another local bar/restaurant is very dog friendly with a dog happy hour weekly even but they have a huge outdoor area.


----------



## Sarahlove (Jun 16, 2014)

Tractor supply, or at least the one near me, allows any animal on a lead. So I've taken my kitten, a sugar glider, and a few dogs in. That location also has a man that brings his goat with him. 

Most home improvement stores are Dog friendly. I can't go to the local lowes without seeing at least one dog.


----------



## hrosec (Jun 15, 2011)

I worked in Walmart as a summer job a lot of people brought there dogs inside even though it's suppose to be no dogs allowed. None of us ever minded and I enjoyed petting the puppies. We weren't actually allowed to say anything. Are home depot and a bunch of other stores are dog friendly.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

In our little town, the only place you can take dogs is the Pet Store, the Vet office and the Feed Store. You cannot even walk them in the small mall, there is a sign NO Dogs but Seeing Eye dogs. Not sure what they would say to a Service dog but there probably just are not any around.

Makes it really hard to get a puppy socialized as even walking them in town, it is very seldom anyone will even stop to pat them.


----------



## BostonDan (Dec 29, 2014)

Even though Home Depot, Lowes, and like stores may allow them, I wish these stores would put out an official policy. I hate the glares people give.


----------



## dannbarbery (Oct 5, 2013)

There might be so many areas still that don't allow dogs and I find it very rude to think that you are carrying little one. It's so annoying that many establishments don't allow dogs in their premises. I remember one time when I had to argue to a guard when they won't allow my little pup to go inside a mall when my puppy is to little and worn a diaper plus she's on a leash. I told him why this shopping mall allow me to carry inside the dog and why they are not when in fact the other mall is better compare to theirs.


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

The Home Depot in my city doesn't allow dogs. Pet stores are pretty much the only stores that do.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

The Lowes and Home Depot allow dogs on leash. My local hardware store and the local banks allow dogs as well as some small non-food selling stores. In fact, Toby and I were in the local Ace Hardware about an hour ago.


----------



## NicoleIsStoked (Aug 31, 2012)

The Home Depot and lowes near me don't really allow dogs. Apparently there was an incident a few years back at a HD around here where an employee got a serious bite from a small dog in a shopping cart. 
That being said, I have taken my dog into both stores and people kind of just look the other way. Probably because he's small and leashed and well behaved. I've seen other people do the same. 
Privately owned hardware stores are usually fine. Chapters/indigo is apparently dog friendly nationwide. And Im always happily welcomed into Canadian tire with my dog despite the no dog sign on the door. I've also had good luck at winners. All the local banks are fine.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

the home depot i worked at did not allow dogs. they used to but quit at some point. the feed stores i have been to all allowed dogs. my bank in Illinois did not. my mom's friend invites roxie into the gas station she works at even though there's food. and every oil change or car repair shop hasn't minded her.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

schmikry said:


> Near me, Home Depot, Coastal Farm & Ranch, and Wilco all allow dogs inside if they are well behaved.
> 
> I also think the bank in my little town allows dogs because there is a water bowl that says "Water for your pooch", but that one seems odd to me so I haven't tried that out.


My bank also allows dogs *well-behaved ones anyway*  it's nice to be able to bring Jake in and they give him a treat, when I get my puppy it'll be a great place for training.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

I have heard that Marshalls and TJ Max have started to allow dogs, I myself have never taken a dog into any of those because most of those stores are inside malls, which dont allow dogs . 

Here there IS a loophole where as long as the dog isnt touching the floor i.e. in a sling, harness etc ... then it is allowed, unfortunately, both of my dogs are too big for that 
I also wish more stores that didnt sell food would allow (well behaved) dogs in stores, of course, like anyone, if they are causing a ruckus, they can be asked to leave or escorted out.


----------



## 2Dogfarm (Apr 23, 2015)

Home Depot in Canada banned dogs after a greeter got her face severely bitten by a shi-tzu.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

i forgot to add that the casino i last went to allowed roxie, but she is an emotional support animal and it was part of a hotel so I'm not sure if they allow all dogs.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

We take the guys to Bass Pro Shops up in Foxborough, MA and they welcome dogs in the store. If it's just me, I'll only bring one dog into certain shops/stores. We'll go to local small independently owned garden centers (most of them know me anyway through landscape design.) On occasion, I'll go with Lars to Petco or Petsmart because he doesn't mind dogs in his face. But, I haven't attempted to take them to places like Home Depot or Lowes. They do have the signs that say "Service Dogs only" at the entrance around here in RI. I have never seen a dog in the hardware big box stores around here. So, I don't bother.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

2Dogfarm said:


> Home Depot in Canada banned dogs after a greeter got her face severely bitten by a shi-tzu.


I hate that the dog is always blamed for human stupidity ... who puts their face down to a strange dog???


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> I hate that the dog is always blamed for human stupidity ... who puts their face down to a strange dog???


Yes, This!

Yesterday I took Toby to our local hardware store. As I was walking out a man was walking in with his young daughter (about 5 years old). She ran up to Toby and started petting him about the same time she was asking me if he was friendly. Thankfully, he ADORES little girls, so all was fine. But it could have been NOT fine since her face was about on level with his.

(Sorry to hijack the thread)


----------



## noahwhite (Dec 10, 2014)

Yeah its true you can not go every where with your dog. But now in these days genration going to change. Its somthing depends on your sociaty and the area where you. what kind of people are there live.


----------

